# Conexión de los dos terminales de alternador Chevrolet?



## jorge pazmiño (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola todos amigos del foro, hace días atrás mi padre tuvo un accidente de transito y en el choque al vehiculo se le quemaron unos cables en el tablero, he reparado el alternador antes dañado y probado en otro vehículo, pero la cuestión es que no se como cablear la conexion de los dos terminales del regulador del mismo, he visto que otras personas le colocan una lampara a la que llaman lampara testigo pero no tengo idea, si alguno de ustedes conoce del tema me seria de gran ayuda ese aporte.


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 10, 2014)

te dejo un diagrama general, lo ideal seria que dijeras que modelo y año es el chevrolet....


----------



## jorge pazmiño (Abr 11, 2014)

buen dia el regulado que subiste es el mismo mas no el alternador, el mio lo usa el motor 305 chevlolet el vehículo es del 79, la conexión faltante seria los de los terminales D+ y B+ de tu primera foto, gracias por el aporte..!


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 11, 2014)

a ver si mejoramos....
+ B es el que va a la bateria y D+ es la lampara que marca en el tablero


----------

